# Turbolag's Lifting Journal



## Turbolag (Oct 18, 2018)

Thought I would add a journal here to get some more feedback. Already have one running on TID. 

Current stats: 

Height - 5'11''

Weight - 200lbs

Goals - Bench only and to add muscle 

Current max - Not sure, Mid 250s?

Current program - Wendler 3/5/1 (Just started 1st week)




10/16/2018 Bench Day
​​Shoulder flies

Bench:

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5 

135 x 5

155 x 3

175 x 3

200 x 11

210 x 3

220 x 3

155 x 18


Body weight pullups

Inverted rows

Ez curl bar x 3 x 8


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 18, 2018)

10/17/2018 Shoulder Day

​​Shoulder flies

Seated dumbbell presses:

30lb x 8

40lb x 8

50lb x 5

60lb x 5


Shoulder flies ss w/ reverse flies

Iso rows: 2pps x 3 x 8

Over head dumbbell extenions:

30lb x 8

40lb x 8

50lb x 8

60lb x 8

Rope press downs: 3 x 10

Hyper extensions


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 18, 2018)

This is your first week of 531?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

Is this who I think it is??????


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2018)

Is the theeee Turbo?

Where's Bundy to confirm...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 19, 2018)

turbofag it is


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 20, 2018)

And on top of that, he just came into Harry's and he ordered three T66 turbos, with NOS and a MoTeC system exhaust,


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> This is your first week of 531?



Its my first wave back. I went on a cut, and did my own program. Finished cutting. So I wanted to start back with 3/5/1.



jennerrator said:


> Is this who I think it is??????



Only if this is who I think it is .....


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 20, 2018)

Lower Body
​Seated leg press ss/ Lying hamstring curls

Leg extensions ss/ seated hamstring curls

Calves raises ss/ walking lunges

Hyper extensions


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> Only if this is who I think it is .....



yes...yes it is...great to see you here!!!

How’s life dear??


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 23, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> yes...yes it is...great to see you here!!!
> 
> How’s life dear??



Great. How is everything with you? How is the gym? What are your training goals?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 23, 2018)

Turbolag said:


> Great. How is everything with you? How is the gym? What are your training goals?



Glad to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great here also...just had to take some time off but will get back soon!!!! Done being die hard heavy weights....just kick ass staying in shape!!!

Hope you stick around! :32 (20):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2018)

Turbo you got down to 200 lbs? Good for you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2018)

What's up Turbo!


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 25, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Glad to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great here also...just had to take some time off but will get back soon!!!! Done being die hard heavy weights....just kick ass staying in shape!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 25, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Turbo you got down to 200 lbs? Good for you!



Thanks. Currently hovering around 202-205. Not sure where I want to go weight wise. Maybe 220?



PillarofBalance said:


> What's up Turbo!



Hey man. Thought I'd start a journal over here too.


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 25, 2018)

10/24/2018  Bench Day Wave 1



​Shoulder flies


Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5 



145 x 5


165 x 5


185 x 5




Incline dumbbell press:


40lb x 8


50lb x 8


60lb x 8




Body weight pull ups: 2 x 5


Inverted rows: 3 x 8


Seated rows: 3 x 8


Ez curl bar:


40lb x 8


60lb x 8


70lb x 8


80lb x 8


90lb x 5


100lb x 5




Seated bicep machine ss/ w calve raises


Hyper extensions


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 27, 2018)

0/26/2018 Shoulder Day

​Seated over head dumbbell presses:

30lb x 8

40lb x 8

50lb x 5


Shoulder flies: 3 x 8

Reverse dumbbell flies: 3 x 10

Lat pull downs: 3 x 8

Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10

Rope pressdowns: 3 x 10


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 2, 2018)

11/01/2018 Bench Day Wave 1

​​Shoulder flies

Bench: 

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

135 x 5

150 x 1

165 x 5

185 x 3

210 x 11


Incline bench: 135lb x 3 x 5

Cable flies: 4 x 10

Inverted rows: 3 x 8

Body weight pull ups: 2 x 5

Lat pulls: 3 x 8

Standing alternating dumbbell curls: 35lb x 5, 40lb x 5, 50lb x 3, 40lb x 2 

Curl machine: 3 x 8

Concentration curls: 3 x 8

Body weight: 202 ​


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 3, 2018)

11/02/2018  Shoulder Day


​Seated over head dumbbell presses: 



25lb x 8 



40 lb x 5


50lb x 5


60lb x 5


Shoulder flies ss with front raises ss with face pulls: 3 sets 



Seated rows: 3 x 8


Shrugs ss with rope press downs: 3 sets


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 8, 2018)

11/07/2018  Bench Day Wave 2


​Shoulder flies




Bench: bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5


155 x 3


180 x 3


205 x 11


215 x 3


225 x 3


155 x 25




Incline bench: 



135 x 5


155 x 5


185 x 4




Cable flies: 3 x 10


ss with body weight pull ups 2 x 5


Standing ex curl bar:


40lb x 8


50lb x 8


70lb x 8


80lb x 8


90lb  x 9




Seated bicep machine: 3 x 8


Concentration curls: 3 x 8 



Hyper extensions bodyweight


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 10, 2018)

11/09/2018 Shoulder Day
​​Shoulder flies


Seated over head press:

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

115 x 5

135 x 1

155 x 5

115 x 15


Side raises ss w/ front raises ss w/ face pulls: 3 x 8

Row machine: 3 x 8

Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10

Lying dumbbell extensions: 3 x 10

Bar press downs: 3 x 10

Haven't over head pressed in a month. Was playing with dumbbell over  head presses, but I think I'm gonna go back to seated over head with the  barbbell.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Are you running the exact template of the program?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Sup turbs... I would say seated barbell is gonna have better carry over to a comp bench, but a seated dumbbell press when done properly of course, is good therapy on the shoulders and scaps.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sup turbs... I would say seated barbell is gonna have better carry over to a comp bench, but a seated dumbbell press when done properly of course, is good therapy on the shoulders and scaps.



Good point. My main reason for asking is because I didnt see any close grip bench work involved.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 10, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Are you running the exact template of the program?



I am basing it off of the beyond 5/3/1 book. What does Jim say about close grip bench, and how to incorporate it? I don't have my book anymore.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sup turbs... I would say seated barbell is gonna have better carry over to a comp bench, but a seated dumbbell press when done properly of course, is good therapy on the shoulders and scaps.



Thanks for the advice. I think I'll stay with barbbell then.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 22, 2018)

11/21/2018 Bench Day Wave 2

​​Shoulder flies


Bench: Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

145 x 5

165 x 5

190 x 5


Incline bench: 145 x 3 x 5

Chest flies: 3 x 10

Supported T bar rows: 3 x 8

Lat pulls: 3 x 8

Ez curl bar: 3 x 8

Seated bicep machine: 3 x 8

Concentration curls: 3 x 8

I was supposed to de load on this cycle, but I took last week off because  I was sick. So I think I will try to hold off on the deload.


----------



## Turbolag (Nov 24, 2018)

11/24/2018  Shoulder Day


​Shoulder flies




Seated over head press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


115 x 1


125 x 3 x 5




Side raises ss with front raises ss with reverse flies: 3 x 8


Dumbbell shrugs: Worked to 70s x 10


Bar press downs: 3 x 10


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 1, 2018)

11/30/2018 Bench Day Wave 2

​​Shoulder flies


Bench: 

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

135 x 5

165 x 5

195 x 3

215 x 8


Incline bench: 135 x 3 x 5

Cable flies: 3 x 10

Supported rows: 3 x 8

Lat pulls: 3 x 8

Standing ez curls: 50 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8

Seated bicep machine: 3 x 8

Hammer curls: 30 x 3 x 8

Body weight hyper extensions


----------



## Jada (Dec 1, 2018)

Hyper extensions was it for the hell  of it?  Just asking


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 14, 2018)

They help my lower back to not get tight.


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 14, 2018)

12/13/2018  Bench Day Wave 3 



​Shoulder flies




Bench: Bar  x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5


160 x 3


185 x 3


205 x 10


215 x 3


230 x 3


245 x 1


160 x 10




Chest flies: 3 x 10


Supported rows: 3 x 8


Lat pulls: 3 x 8


Ez curl bar: 3 x 8


Alternating dumbbell curls: 3 x 5


Stretched


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2018)

Hell of a job turbo..Hell of a fukkin job!


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 14, 2018)

Pree shate it.


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 14, 2018)

12/14/2018  Shoulder Day


​Shoulder flies




Seated over head press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


95 x 1


125 x 3


135 x 3


145 x 3


155 x 3




Shoulder flies/ front raises/ reverse dumbbell flies: 3 x 8


Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10


Overhead tricep dumbbell press: worked up to 65lbs x 8 (both hands)


Rope press downs: 3 x 10


Bodyweight reverse hyper extensions: 2 x 15


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 20, 2018)

12/19/2018  Bench Day Wave 3

​​Shoulder flies


Bench:

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

135 x 5

150 x 5

170 x 5

195 x 5


Chest supported rows: 3 x 8

Cable flies: 3 x 10

Body weight pull ups: 2 x 5

Alternating dumbbell curs: 3 x 8

Ez curl bar: 3 x 8

Bodyweight: 208lb


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2018)

your a fukkin animal TL


----------



## automatondan (Dec 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> your a fukkin animal TL



*you're     

10char


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 22, 2018)

12/20/2018  Leg Day

​​Seated leg press

Seated leg curls

Calve raises

Walking lunges


----------



## Turbolag (Dec 22, 2018)

12/21/2018  Shoulder Day
​Shoulder flies




Seated over head press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


115 x 5


135 x 5


145 x 5


155 x 5




Shoulder flies: 3 x 8


Front raises: 3 x 10


Reverse flies: 3 x 10


Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10


Rolling dumbbell extensions x 3 x 8


Bar press downs: 3 x 10


Bodyweight hyper extensions


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 3, 2019)

12/28/2018  Bench Day Wave 3
​Shoulder flies




Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5


170 x 5


195 x 3


220 x 7

​


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 3, 2019)

01/02/2019  Bench Day Wave 4
​Shoulder flies




Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5 


145 x 1


165 x 3


185 x 3 


210 x 11


220 x 3 


235 x 3 


245 x 3


165 x 16




Chest supported rows


Flies


Pull ups: 2x2


Bicep machines


Body weight: 214


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Quite a jump in volume and intensity between waves 3 and 4. Good job


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 5, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Quite a jump in volume and intensity between waves 3 and 4. Good job



Thanks man. I try to leave the volume for once per wave. Otherwise it seems harder to recover for the next workout.


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 5, 2019)

01/03/2019 Leg Day

​​Leg press: 3 x 8

Leg curls: 3 x 10

Calf raises: 5 x 15

Walking lunges

Hyperextentions


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 5, 2019)

01/04/2019 Shoulder Day

​Shoulder flies




Seated over head press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


115 x 3


135 x 3


155 x 3


175 x 1 (needed spot on second rep)




Hammer strength shoulder press: 3 x 10


1 arm cable side extensions: 3 x 8 ss/ face pulls: 3 x 10


Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10


Upright rows: 3 x 10


Pat pulls: 3 x 8


Over head tricep dumbbell extension: worked up to: 65lb x 10


Over head rope extensions: 3 x 10


I played around with my grip on overhead press. I think the grip that was the most comfortable is pinky on the rings, or just inside.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 5, 2019)

ever get groomed? By the way turbo one hell of a job..


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 5, 2019)

*​Glad your still at it Bro......*


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Awesome work....just keep killing it!!!! Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks gunz and Jen.

01/10/2019  Bench Day Wave 4

​Shoulder flies




Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5


155 x 5


175 x 5


200 x 5




 Best supported rows: 3 x 8


Cable flies: 3 x 10


Body weight pull-ups: 2 x 5


Seated machine curls: 3 x 8


 Bicep machine: 3 x 8


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 12, 2019)

01/11/2019  Shoulder Day​

​Shoulder flies




Seated overhead press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


115 x 5


135 x 1


145 x 5




Cable side raises: 3 x 8 supersettrd with face pulls: 3 x 10


Smith machine shrugs: 3 x 10


Hammer strength lat pull: 2 x 8


Over head rope extensions: 3 x 10


Rope press downs: 2 x 10


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 17, 2019)

01/16/2019  Bench Day 1s week

​Shoulder flies




Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


135 x 5


155 x 1


175 x 5


200 x 3


220 x 10


245 x 1


275 x 1




Hammer strength incline: 3 x 8


Cable flies: 3 x 10


Supported chest rows: 3 x 8


Body weight pull-ups: 2 x 5


Bicep machine: 3 x 8


Body weight hyper extension

Bodyweight: 218


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 19, 2019)

01/18/2019  Shoulder Day

​Shoulder flies 




Seated overhead press:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5


115 x 1


135 x 2


155 x 1


185 x 1




Cable shoulder flies: 3 x 8


Bar press downs: 3 x 10


Bodyweight 220


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 24, 2019)

01/23/2019   Bench Day Deload
​Shoulder flies




Bench:


Bar x 2 x 10


95 x 5 


115 x 5


140 x 5




Incline bench: 95 x 3 x 5


Chest supported rows: 3 x 8


Lat pulls: 3 x 8


Cable flies:  3 x 10


Ez bar curls: 3 x 8


Leg extensions


Seated leg curls


Walking lunges


Calve raises


----------



## Turbolag (Jan 31, 2019)

01/30/2019  Bench Day 3’s Week

​Shoulder Flies


Bench:

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

135 x 5

165 x 3

190 x 3

215 x 11

240 x 3


Body weight pull ups: 2 x 2

Lat pulls: 3 x 8

Bicep machine

Bodyweight: 218


----------



## Turbolag (Feb 11, 2019)

02/08/2019  Bench day 5s week
​Shoulder flies


Bench:

Bar x 2 x 10

95 x 5

135 x 5

155 x 5

180 x 5

205 x 5


Seated over head press:

105 x 5

125 x 5

140 x 5


Pull ups

Rows

Biceps and tricep accessories


----------

